# Jeff Seid - wannabe Zyzz and super-douche?



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like Jeff is going down the same road of douchey phagness Zyzz worked so hard to carve out.






P.S in b4 meme of Arnie saying "Jeff Seid never heard of her"


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeff Seid? Never heard of her.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Who? And who?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Who gives a sh1t?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Have you seen how small jeff seid is with a shirt on you wouldnt be able to tell of he lifts


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

@FelonE legs are better.

Seriously what's the difference, except for the tats and tan :confused1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought this c0ck was all about being ultra lean with year-round abs. Didn't really have visible abs in that vid and instantly had a very average looking physique. The guy he was talking to at muscle beach was in far superior condition/shape


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Have you seen how small jeff seid is with a shirt on you wouldnt be able to tell of he lifts


It only matters whats underneath, being big in clothes is for insecure permabulkers.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Definitely wasted 9 mins of my life, needless to say I won't be waiting for the full video.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

banzi said:


> It only matters whats underneath, being big in clothes is for insecure permabulkers.


How so? Its better to actually be big and ripped and get looks all the time then to get looks couple days a year when you have your top off


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> How so? Its better to actually be big and ripped and get looks all the time then to get looks couple days a year when you have your top off


Big and ripped in clothes doesnt exist for 99% of the population.

Fat and big in clothes is the norm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> @FelonE legs are better.
> 
> Seriously what's the difference, except for the tats and tan :confused1:


Oh stop it you lol

Little flatterer


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> @FelonE legs are better.
> 
> Seriously what's the difference, except for the tats and tan :confused1:


hair?



@Merkleman is the best judge of faggage material , tho i suspect he will say 'there can be only one ' highlander style.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> hair?


Had to ruin it lol


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Stupid Zyzz style pose was annoying.

It just made me want to go and train at muscle beach. Gym looks pretty quiet


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe I am missing the point here but is he not a fitness competitor? Meaning he is SUPPOSED to look as he does?

Not everyone wants to be Ronnie Coleman. Some people train to look like that. I personally preffer bigger etc but don't get why people critisise those who aim for this type of physique. I wonder how many people posting negative posts actually look half as good as he does. I also bet he scores Double the amount of chicks...

Good on him I say


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Got to be the gayest video i ever saw.

Going to stick a carrot up my bum now, it just seems right.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Zyzz had way better hair.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

wcolstacks said:


> Looks like Jeff is going down the same road of douchey phagness Zyzz worked so hard to carve out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't give a **** about Jeff or Zyzz...

...but if you hate Jeff so much, why are you watching his content & starting threads, hating on him?? Is it because he's successful, making money, making gains, could bed thousands of women if he wanted, turned pro in his teens? You need to get out yo mommas basement more often.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Endur0 said:


> Couldn't give a **** about Jeff or Zyzz...
> 
> ...but if you hate Jeff so much, why are you watching his content & starting threads, hating on him?? Is it because he's successful, making money, making gains, could bed thousands of women if he wanted, turned pro in his teens? You need to get out yo mommas basement more often.


 Bit of an exaggeration, don't hate him at all - think he's got a sick physique and deserves the success from working his ass off.

Just seems nowadays he's acting like a douche and wondered whether anyone else agreed.

Ton of guys out there with better physiques which are way more humble.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

wcolstacks said:


> Bit of an exaggeration, don't hate him at all - think he's got a sick physique and deserves the success from working his ass off.
> 
> Just seems nowadays he's acting like a douche and wondered whether anyone else agreed.
> 
> Ton of guys out there with better physiques which are way more humble.


epic back peddling.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Hardly. Clearly I should elaborate more in first posts to address all angles.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Hes a bit of a grey area for me when he first came on the scene i thought exactly what i still think about zyzz nothing special 100s of lads who look like that just loud mouthed

douchbags.

Then i thought hed got his act together when he turned pro and was getting his down and away from that zyzz pr**k movement now he seems to be going back to the partying douchbag ways


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just watched that vid, looks in pretty good shape to me, holds decent size too by the look of it.

Most UKM members would probably give their left nut to look half as good as that fella.

:lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ok guys own up whos been posting under the comments section:

"michael martin

3 weeks ago

white people have worst genetic.i have black genetic n i have build 50 pounds of pure solid muscle in just one week. after training for one year i am bigger than ronnie coleman, but i dont compete because i am shy guy , i dont want to be famous , i like to play counter strike in my room whole day after workout?"


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I find him really irritating for some reason. Haha.

Can't deny he looks mint for 12yo though. Fair play to him.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok guys own up whos been posting under the comments section:
> 
> "michael martin
> 
> ...


 @ryda @Captain lats - Come on, own up.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> I find him really irritating for some reason. Haha.
> 
> Can't deny he looks mint for 12yo though. Fair play to him.


and lord knows youve checked out your fair share of 12yos


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

seandog69 said:


> and lord knows youve checked out your fair share of 12yos


And I would still be too, if it wasn't for that pesky, meddling restraining order!

(To be said in the style of a Scooby Doo villain)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> And I would still be too, if it wasn't for that pesky, meddling restraining order!
> 
> (To be said in the style of a Scooby Doo villain)


damn those b4starding sexy sexy kids


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok guys own up whos been posting under the comments section:
> 
> "michael martin
> 
> ...


Sounds like TommyBananas black brother to me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Just watched that vid, looks in pretty good shape to me, holds decent size too by the look of it.
> 
> Most UKM members would probably give their left nut to look half as good as that fella.
> 
> :lol:


X2 !!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> @ryda @Captain lats - Come on, own up.


Nah man. Wasn't me homie. I'm innocent. :whistling:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Nah man. Wasn't me homie. I'm innocent. :whistling:


It's because we is black!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> I find him really irritating for some reason. Haha.
> 
> Can't deny *he looks mint for 12yo though*. Fair play to him.


slightly worrying


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

That hair belongs in the Pets of UK Muscle thread


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ryda said:


> It's because we is black!


Racist.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

wcolstacks said:


> Looks like Jeff is going down the same road of douchey phagness Zyzz worked so hard to carve out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent physique, but not outstanding. No idea why he is so popular & has such a following.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wheyman said:


>


Jesus.Thats still an amazing picture.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Look at comments on his Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/officialjeffseid/photos/a.218333651605407.39409.213077728797666/570566993048736/


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Look at comments on his Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/officialjeffseid/photos/a.218333651605407.39409.213077728797666/570566993048736/


I wouldn't mind that kind of following lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dudes a bit awkward but has a sick physique


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

AlQaholic said:


> Natty aswell, mirin.


 You're delusional if you think he's natty

He may have certain pics out there where he's off cycle but for the most part no he is not natty


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> epic back peddling.


He could have entered the Tour De France and won.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i bet he does crossfit


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

This kids only 19.. could be worse in a few years he'll be in good shape.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol Zyzz's brother doesn't seem to have a problem with him


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

He's got an incredible physique, well from what I've seen in pics/vids ect. I know people, who've met him @ bodypower and say they didn't expect him to be so small? I think a lot of how he puts himself out there is edited + camera makes him appear larger, but nonetheless has great genetics and a fantastic lean physique.

But, that vid made me cringe! He makes me cringe! almost appears like he is madly in love with himself? yay, walk around shirtless and everyone's miran? lol. more to life than getting attention from the opposite sex and banging them. Glad Jason Blaha put him in his place tbh! kids a douche.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

View attachment 168487


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> View attachment 168487


So at which point did he shoot the juice up his glutes


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

zyphy said:


> So at which point did he shoot the juice up his glutes


 I'm not a proper experienced lifter but I'd say 16


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm not a proper experienced lifter but I'd say 16


lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

zyphy said:


> lol


 What's so funny mate?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> What's so funny mate?


there's nothing about his progression that shows steroid use to me.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

zyphy said:


> there's nothing about his progression that shows steroid use to me.


So you think his pic at 18 is natty? That's what you're saying?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ugh cant believe I'm going this far to prove a point. Okay, this is him in July 2014, so he was 19 here, you can clearly see how ssmall he looks, he'll be off cycle here.

View attachment 168488


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

At 6'0 and at 6% body fat, his genetic limit should be 180-182 pounds tops (According to Martin Berckham), he claims 205, that is about 23-25 pounds above his genetic potential.

He's on steroids kids.

How come that his followers really thought he will try to look as the dead idiot without steroids? Oh wait, they are kids.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Big Man 123 said:


> At 6'0 and at 6% body fat, his genetic limit should be 180-182 pounds tops (According to Martin Berckham), he claims 205, that is about 23-25 pounds above his genetic potential.
> 
> He's on steroids kids.
> 
> How come that his followers really thought he will try to look as the dead idiot without steroids? Oh wait, they are kids.


Exactly

Blows my mind how people think that's achievable natty, in real life and on this forum. I'm not even that experienced but I'm not that naive

The fitness.industry is a joke and has deluded people's.minds of what is achievable by the human body without steroids because everyone in it fukin lies and claims natty.

At that low bf as a natty you're gonna look flat and deflated as fuk. He looks full as fuk when he's like 6/7%bf. Genetics can only do so mucH but Cmon.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Exactly
> 
> Blows my mind how people think that's achievable natty, in real life and on this forum. I'm not even that experienced but I'm not that naive
> 
> ...


100% Agree.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok guys own up whos been posting under the comments section:
> 
> "michael martin
> 
> ...


Translation-

"michael martin

3 weeks ago

Some white people have good genetics.i have genetic n i have build 50 pounds of pure solid fat in just one week. after consuming nothing but junk i am bigger than ronnie coleman, but i don't compete because i am fat, i want to be famous , i would like to play counter strike in my room but can't buy a copy because i'm too lazzy and fat to walk my fat **** to the store. i cant afford it enyway


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Ugh cant believe I'm going this far to prove a point. Okay, this is him in July 2014, so he was 19 here, you can clearly see how ssmall he looks, he'll be off cycle here.
> 
> View attachment 168488


No camera lights and not flexing here


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Catweazle said:


> No camera lights and not flexing here



View attachment 168489


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome Physique

I am more irritated by the constant use of the word ' douche' the irony is of course that these are the staple words used by the guys everyone is slating.

More then most would love to look as good and in shape.

Even more would like to have the confidence and to bang as many women.

When anyone looks better, has more money, lives a better life they immediately branded a cock..orr a douche'- i guess natural reaction to those threatened.

As for taking the **** of people who have passed away...( as the last meme ) not many people on this earth deserve to die, even less, to get c!unted off once dead, that right should be reserved and used against people like Jimmy Saville, not teens who whilst arrogant ( like most teens ) worked hard and lived a good life.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Ugh cant believe I'm going this far to prove a point. Okay, this is him in July 2014, so he was 19 here, you can clearly see how ssmall he looks, he'll be off cycle here.
> 
> View attachment 168488


No, that's him leading up to a comp not off cycle :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> So you think his pic at 18 is natty? That's what you're saying?


lol you do realise the pic you used is photoshopped as ****? he doesnt look like that 365 days a year


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> At 6'0 and at 6% body fat, his genetic limit should be 180-182 pounds tops (According to Martin Berckham), he claims 205, that is about 23-25 pounds above his genetic potential.
> 
> He's on steroids kids.
> 
> How come that his followers really thought he will try to look as the dead idiot without steroids? Oh wait, they are kids.


lmao! what a load of tosh










dude on right doesn't juice.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

laurie g said:


> Awesome Physique
> 
> I am more irritated by the constant use of the word ' douche' the irony is of course that these are the staple words used by the guys everyone is slating.
> 
> ...


well said mate


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> Glad Jason Blaha put him in his place tbh! kids a douche.


Jason Blaha? You mean the **** ****ting on Layne Norton? I bet he has to cry himself to sleep seeing Norton smash powerlifting comps pmsl


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Natty aswell, mirin.



View attachment 168490


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

zyphy said:


> No, that's him leading up to a comp not off cycle :lol:


Lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You're delusional if you think he's natty
> 
> He may have certain pics out there where he's off cycle but for the most part no he is not natty


Of course hes natty! Dudes like 200lbs or something. Come on mate you dont need aas to get to 200lbs, Jeff looks good because hes lean.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Starz said:


> He's got an incredible physique, well from what I've seen in pics/vids ect. I know people, who've met him @ bodypower and say they didn't expect him to be so small? I think a lot of how he puts himself out there is edited + camera makes him appear larger, but nonetheless has great genetics and a fantastic lean physique.
> 
> But, that vid made me cringe! He makes me cringe! almost appears like he is madly in love with himself? yay, walk around shirtless and everyone's miran? lol. more to life than getting attention from the opposite sex and banging them.* Glad Jason Blaha put him in his place tbh! kids a douche*.


Blaha who looks like ****.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just seen the vid, another typical Zyzz wannabe, complete fcking cock with an average physique thats very achievable even without gear.

Complete **** basically.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good physique, but always comes across as a complete dick


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fudge Packers!


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Mydriasis


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Contrary to my first post.

I actually admire them. They are the same age as me, 3 times the size of me, have 10 times more money than me, are famous = Women and have bright futures ahead of them so long as they don't have undiagnosed heart conditions and stay the hell away from Saunas...

They took a stereotype, owned it, rinsed it and live every day seemingly extremely happy, and are in great shape doing it all.

(Exactly the same as any bodybuilder you admire really)


----------

